# Hello from Penticton



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm Darren

run a micobusiness called Donsservice.ca run a 7" snowbear blade on my ford sportrac 4x4
AND a 5' blade on my cub cadet side by side doing small commercial driveways/ parking lots/
sidewalks/stratas/businesses

for the last 14 years. 2017-18 was my best year ever. hired two staffers ( that changes everything). but it worked. ready to move up a notch.

I'm ready to upgrade to a different (better) unit (plow) I've found the truck.

The new Caynon with the i-4 duramax diesel (isuzu engine). 4x4.
YES I would like a new Nissan Titan XD with a cummin's engine but thats another $20k

Is a V-plow the way to go, what would you recommend. ?

Darren Oslund
BC Canada


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you mean '16-'17 was your best year? Yes, a V plow or a containment plow is always better than a straight blade. Although I don't know which if any manufacturers make a V plow for your application. It's a small truck to begin with, and then the diesel will take up much of the usable FAWR. You'll have to check manufacturer's websites to see if they have something that will work for you.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> Do you mean '16-'17 was your best year? Yes, a V plow or a containment plow is always better than a straight blade.


Can you put a V plow on something that small?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Can you put a V plow on something that small?


Ha! Just edited my post to say the same thing!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

BOSS HTX V was okayed by their website with a gasser, but not the diesel.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You guys are being on your best behavior


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> You guys are being on your best behavior


My secretary keeps telling me to work on my people skills.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This is just my opinion here, a diesel that small is going to be a dog plowing snow. Instead of buying a new truck for that much money, why don't you get a decent used truck.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> This is just my opinion here, a diesel that small is going to be a dog plowing snow. Instead of buying a new truck for that much money, why don't you get a decent used truck.


There ya go. Still nicer than my opinion, which I have decided to keep to myself and give MJD the night off.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't worry, MJD may have the night off, but Defcon is the junior assistant moderator in training, and he's lurking around here somewhere! :yow!: Seriously though, if he's actually made a go out of it with the equipment he's listed so far, there's no reason that he can't with this new little truck assuming he can find a blade to work for it. Since he's already spent the money on it he may as well make it work as best he can.


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

donsservice said:


> I'm Darren
> 
> run a micobusiness called Donsservice.ca run a 7" snowbear blade on my ford sportrac 4x4
> AND a 5' blade on my cub cadet side by side doing small commercial driveways/ parking lots/
> ...


Thank you for you assistance, Yes 2016-17 I meant . That truck is very similar to the Ram 1500 eco-diesel . no I have not purchased the caynon yet. looking at the purchased costs, the clients I have and their properties I do. I think if my ford sportrac can do 4-5 hrs of plowing the small diesel can do it easily as well, If I had large spaces eg: safeway/walmart a 3/4 - 1 ton w/ sanding unit would be the order. mine are smaller spaces. thank you all for your assistance. I'm looking into the specs. / weights/ of western, boss, Meyer/ Fisher V-plows


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

Here what I use now. 2002 ford sportrac


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Don't worry, MJD may have the night off, but Defcon is the junior assistant moderator in training, and he's lurking around here somewhere! :yow!: Seriously though, if he's actually made a go out of it with the equipment he's listed so far, there's no reason that he can't with this new little truck assuming he can find a blade to work for it. Since he's already spent the money on it he may as well make it work as best he can.


Thanks Jeff ! )


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> There ya go. Still nicer than my opinion, which I have decided to keep to myself and give MJD the night off.


NO worries, that's what I'm here for you get your opnions, like a 2500 HD chev. or 2500 Ram ? . I've thought of that...way to go !


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

except it s snowbear vs a western plow, which seems to be popular around 


donsservice said:


> Here what I use now. 2002 ford sportrac
> 
> View attachment 171440


my area


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> This is just my opinion here, a diesel that small is going to be a dog plowing snow. Instead of buying a new truck for that much money, why don't you get a decent used truck.


thanks for your input on this thread ! ... darren


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

k1768 said:


> BOSS HTX V was okayed by their website with a gasser, but not the diesel.


thank you ! )


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Don't worry, MJD may have the night off, but Defcon is the junior assistant moderator in training, and he's lurking around here somewhere! :yow!: Seriously though, if he's actually made a go out of it with the equipment he's listed so far, there's no reason that he can't with this new little truck assuming he can find a blade to work for it. Since he's already spent the money on it he may as well make it work as best he can.


Jeff : has that boss plow been good, for you , can you operate one wing at a time or do they work in tandem front, straight back ? That might be the plow for the new Canyon/Colorado. we don't get 10" of snow at a time anymore, and if we did I would just go out in the evening of a continues day of snow. I would like a Titan XD . that's over my budget ;((


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> This is just my opinion here, a diesel that small is going to be a dog plowing snow. Instead of buying a new truck for that much money, why don't you get a decent used truck.


Why do you say a 1/2 ton diesel is going to be a dog plowing snow, ? that's an exaduration to me, ya a One ton would be nice but this are small lots where there is more back and forth, vs long roads to sites/business


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As I stated, just my opinion, the Mitsis box trucks don't have much until the turbo spools up, since you won't be going that fast, well get the truck and give it a wirl. If it works for you, great. I always like more power than I need under my right foot, but that is just me.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

donsservice said:


> Jeff : has that boss plow been good, for you , can you operate one wing at a time or do they work in tandem front, straight back ? That might be the plow for the new Canyon/Colorado. we don't get 10" of snow at a time anymore, and if we did I would just go out in the evening of a continues day of snow. I would like a Titan XD . that's over my budget ;((


I don't have a Boss plow. Look at my picture and read my signature. But yes, on all V plows the wings work independently of each other if you want to. You'd be awful sore if you tried to use this plow on a Canyon or Colorado. It weighs 1,000lbs.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I think randall is right. I drove with a buddy in his half ton dodge with the ecodiesel to pick up a camper that he bought on CL. This was when I still had my half ton gas. All he did was complain about how he overpaid for the diesel, and unlike the 3/4 and bigger trucks, it had no power. It is a different kind of diesel than what they put in the bigger trucks, and it's purpose is gas mileage, not power. I have never actually driven one, but he didn't like his.

If you have enough work to stay busy, why not get a bigger used truck and get your v plow. That way you're prepared to grow. I understand that you can complete your jobs now, but you'll be amazed at the efficiency of a bigger truck and plow.

Good luck on finding something!


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> As I stated, just my opinion, the Mitsis box trucks don't have much until the turbo spools up, since you won't be going that fast, well get the truck and give it a wirl. If it works for you, great. I always like more power than I need under my right foot, but that is just me.


Ok... Yes, going up hills and heavy wet snow adds up and more is better when that happens. It's the other 8 months of the year when I go guiding and RVing, the truck fit's in well. All things to consider before you buy equipment . D


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> I think randall is right. I drove with a buddy in his half ton dodge with the ecodiesel to pick up a camper that he bought on CL. This was when I still had my half ton gas. All he did was complain about how he overpaid for the diesel, and unlike the 3/4 and bigger trucks, it had no power. It is a different kind of diesel than what they put in the bigger trucks, and it's purpose is gas mileage, not power. I have never actually driven one, but he didn't like his.
> 
> If you have enough work to stay busy, why not get a bigger used truck and get your v plow. That way you're prepared to grow. I understand that you can complete your jobs now, but you'll be amazed at the efficiency of a bigger truck and plow.
> 
> Good luck on finding something!


Thanks, yes 3/4 ton has way more options than a 1/2 ton, Life is a compromise, It's the other 8 months of the year this truck fit's nicely into for guiding hunting in far away places, and RVing up to 18' trailering. T-U for your opnion(s) D


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> I don't have a Boss plow. Look at my picture and read my signature. But yes, on all V plows the wings work independently of each other if you want to. You'd be awful sore if you tried to use this plow on a Canyon or Colorado. It weighs 1,000lbs.


you've got a similar set up with a bigger truck and UTV. yes 1000 lbs would be to heavy for that truck. thanks D


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

donsservice said:


> Thanks, yes 3/4 ton has way more options than a 1/2 ton, Life is a compromise, It's the other 8 months of the year this truck fit's nicely into for guiding hunting in far away places, and RVing up to 18' trailering. T-U for your opnion(s) D


Fine if you Truck is empty, just like the VW Vans, fine till you add your gear and water, then your turtling it down the hwy. someting to think about. maybe the titan XD is worth the extra dime ! ) thanks


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

donsservice said:


> Thanks, yes 3/4 ton has way more options than a 1/2 ton, Life is a compromise, It's the other 8 months of the year this truck fit's nicely into for guiding hunting in far away places, and RVing up to 18' trailering. T-U for your opnion(s) D


But the canyon isn't even a 1/2 ton truck. I could see compromising with a 1/2 ton, guys do it all the time. But you are looking at a car with a bed on it that has a diesel motor to get maximum fuel efficiency. It's not meant to be a plow truck, or a guide truck. Not real sure how it is for you but out here in the Rocky Mountain west that truck would not make it. I hunt a lot, and I'm friends with a couple professional guides that do annual governors hunts and have taken a lot of B and C top ten animals and they beat the hell out of their heavy duty trucks to get the results they get. Not to mention that just one elk is probably over the hauling capacity of the canyon. Just sayin.


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> But the canyon isn't even a 1/2 ton truck. I could see compromising with a 1/2 ton, guys do it all the time. But you are looking at a car with a bed on it that has a diesel motor to get maximum fuel efficiency. It's not meant to be a plow truck, or a guide truck. Not real sure how it is for you but out here in the Rocky Mountain west that truck would not make it. I hunt a lot, and I'm friends with a couple professional guides that do annual governors hunts and have taken a lot of B and C top ten animals and they beat the hell out of their heavy duty trucks to get the results they get. Not to mention that just one elk is probably over the hauling capacity of the canyon. Just sayin.


Most of the big game animals come in quarters or by horse/utv. into camp the customers always have the nicest trucks 1 ton heavy dutys. yup an elk is a big animal. you just don't like those mid sized trucks. yup it's not the biggest truck, it's a bigger is better forum I get that ?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

donsservice said:


> Most of the big game animals come in quarters or by horse/utv. into camp the customers always have the nicest trucks 1 ton heavy dutys. yup an elk is a big animal. you just don't like those mid sized trucks. yup it's not the biggest truck, it's a bigger is better forum I get that ?


Yes, it is kind of is a "bigger is better" forum. That's for practicality as much as it is for bragging rights. There is a reason that 90-95% of contractors that have been in the business for years use a minimum of a 2500 for snow removal duties. They simply work better and longer doing snow removal duties. Granted, that doesn't suit your bill for what you're doing at this point in your life, and that's understandable. What the rest of us are doing doesn't necessarily work for you right now. But since that's what most of us are doing, and the direction that we go in, that's the kind of advice that you'll get on this forum. It just means that you'll have to pick between the feedback that you get and see what applies to you. I don't know if there is a half-ton thread on this forum or not, as I don't look for it since it doesn't apply to me. But you may want to see if there is one, and if there is, maybe that would be more suitable to your situation.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

donsservice said:


> Most of the big game animals come in quarters or by horse/utv. into camp the customers always have the nicest trucks 1 ton heavy dutys. yup an elk is a big animal. you just don't like those mid sized trucks. yup it's not the biggest truck, it's a bigger is better forum I get that ?


More of a buy the proper tool for the job at hand, type of forum. Just saying you won't see me frame a load bearing wall with a brad nailer. Proper tool/equipment is a necessity for being a professional contractor, snow or otherwise.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Obviously it's you're decision, but I don't understand that "too expensive" factor you have put into this when you're looking at a $50k truck. You can easily find a truck that fits your all around needs better, that is a few years old for the same price, with the same bells and whistles. Or you can go brand new with a few less luxuries.

You asked a snow plow forum if your new truck would work, we are saying it is not the right tool for the job. Can you get a plow for them, yes. I have seen a few Colorados and Rangers used on large sidewalks and maybe a driveway or 2. I have never seen or heard of one plowing commercial lots, or even used commercially during the whole storm.

In the end, you will do what you do. I fully understand not being able to afford a new truck, and having to make what you already have work. But when you're already looking to spend $50k on a truck, might as well get one that will fit your all around needs. What if your customers want their lots salter? You're payload for a Canyon won't allow much salt in the back, for your tailgate spreader you'd have to use.


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> As I stated, just my opinion, the Mitsis box trucks don't have much until the turbo spools up, since you won't be going that fast, well get the truck and give it a wirl. If it works for you, great. I always like more power than I need under my right foot, but that is just me.


I need the truck to preform other tasks beyond the 3.5 months of winter we get here, yes a 1 ton would work better, but the payments last all year, so the 1/2 is right 4 me.. is my point


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

donsservice said:


> I'm Darren
> 
> run a micobusiness called Donsservice.ca run a 7" snowbear blade on my ford sportrac 4x4
> AND a 5' blade on my cub cadet side by side doing small commercial driveways/ parking lots/
> ...


Thanks you your replies, people pointed out going to the auction and buying a 2500 or HD truck for one of the new plows , a great idea things have changed alot over the 14 years since I bought me first plow, my mouth water, when I look at what they make to move the snow, BUT I should need to balance my $$ account with what make economic sense.
the auction requires you pay when you leave with you truck within 24 hrs. of the auction. I never seen to have $7k in my account. so that's why Im going new, plow and truck, I"m going to do the light Chev/CMC 1/2 tone and Boss V-Plow. thanks again.


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> More of a buy the proper tool for the job at hand, type of forum. Just saying you won't see me frame a load bearing wall with a brad nailer. Proper tool/equipment is a necessity for being a professional contractor, snow or otherwise.


Ive been moose that's wouldn't fit in a one ton without a loader lifting it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a 14' dodge 2500 tradesman with a 8' blizzard i bought brand new. cost me 38k total. Fwiw.. just saw 50k being thrown around


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

iceyman said:


> I have a 14' dodge 2500 tradesman with a 8' blizzard i bought brand new. cost me 38k total. Fwiw.. just saw 50k being thrown around


The sticker on my truck alone was $57,000.00 before I added additional dealer installed upgrades. I didn't pay that though.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's only money. What have you guys said in the past, go big or go home.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> It's only money. What have you guys said in the past, go big or go home.


And you can't take it with you when you die.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> And you can't take it with you when you die.


Nope, my wife's keeping all of it when I go. She's told me she's gonna out live me


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Nope, my wife's keeping all of it when I go. She's told me she's gonna out live me


She will probably "make sure" you go first lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> She will probably "make sure" you go first lol.


If there was guns in the house, I'd be in the backyard taking a dirt nap next to the dogs.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> If there was guns in the house, I'd be in the backyard taking a dirt nap next to the dogs.


At least you wouldn't have to work on trucks filled with manure on the side of the highway anymore though.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> At least you wouldn't have to work on trucks filled with manure on the side of the highway anymore though.


Would miss the "ADVENTURE"


----------



## donsservice (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you for your replies and views (across a range). food for this year and other years down the road, but the right equipment.

it's exactely why I joined to get feedback. the truck part is solved now to get the plow part to match. has that changed in the last 5 yrs


----------

